# Wanted: Phase Perfect PT-355 or PT-380 digital phase converter



## UncleBendy

Hello all,

I'm in the market for a used Phase Perfect 3 phase digital phase converter. I'm specifically looking for a PT-330 or PT-355 unit for a one man shop.

Austin


----------



## unbob

I hope you find one, they are amazing.


----------

